# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چه راهی بلدین که باعث می شه حال دلتون خوب بشه؟

## Beau

سلام بچه ها
بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی این موارد  چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟

----------


## ماساچوست

پلی کردن موزیک‌های شش و هشتی و قر دادن. من که همه غمامو میشوره میبره

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که اتفاقی افتاده که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی موارد چه چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟


کاری نمیکنم حال بدمو قبول میکنم و ادامه میدم
سرگرم کاری باشم کمتر به فکرش میفتم

----------


## passive_me

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که اتفاقی افتاده که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی موارد چه چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟


برای بهتر شدن حال دلت من شربت معده رو پیشنهاد می کنم خیلی *حال دلتون* رو خوب میکنه. اگرم نشد چایی نبات :/
کی میاد این ترکیب نحس «حال دل» منقرض شه؟ 
بگذریم...
من چایی میخورم  :Yahoo (1): 
موزیکم خوبه ولی همون بستگی به حال دل داره  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی همیشه گیم میچسبه 
به شخصه هیچ کار مفیدی نمی کنم فقط وقتمو می گذرونم که برم روز بعدی رو شروع کنم

----------


## passive_me

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که اتفاقی افتاده که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی موارد چه چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟


بعضی وقتا هم صحبت کردن میچسبه
یه بالش بردار برو تو حال بگیر لم بده هرکی هرچی گفت تو هم پیشو بگیر. همینجوری بی ربط حرف بزن. خیلی موثره و حالم میده
اما اگه خوشت نیومد یکی بهترشو دارم
یه کاغذ سفید بردار هرچی اومد بکش یا بنویس.
مطمئنم تمام دردهای انباشته شده روی قفسه سینه رو تخلیه میکنه این کار. جدا یکبار امتحان کن تا متوجه منظورم بشی. حتی اگه خواستی فقط خط خطی کن.

اگه خواستی از این دفترهای نقاشی بگیر که توی طرح داره و تو باید فقط رنگشون کنی. جذابه. یه موزیکم بذار با یه چایی یا دمنوش و قهوه.
تو خونه راه برو. من یه اتاق 6 متری دارم موزیک میذاشتم تو همون یه وجب جا جلو عقب میرفتم. هم ورزش می کردم هم فکر و خیال و هم خالی می شدم
اگرم دوست داشتی یه کیسه بوکس بگیر
زعفران بو کن یا شربت زعفران بخور. شادی بخشه
توی اینجور جاها چت کن. مثل همین کاری که می کنی. زبانت خوب باشه می تونی گیم نصب کنی با دنیا بچتی (منظورم جهانبخت نیستاااا )
من بازی among us زدم اونجا چت می کنم حال میده.
با دوستات برو پیکنیک
و...
حالا اگه پی شو بگیری میبینی من خودم افسرده ترین آدمم ها  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*مواد مخدر و مشروبات نا حلال و حرام ، چرخ زدن با رفیقان ناباب* :Yahoo (23): *

والا به خدا جز این حس حالی برا ادم میمونه؟ نه والا


#اخرین_امید_برای_شادی*

----------


## Zigzag

اولا اهنگ و دوست و مسافرته و کتابو و.... 
ولی الان دگ واقعا هیچی ،به هر چیزی بعد ی مدتی بی حس میشم دگ روم اثر نداره

----------


## 1998

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که اتفاقی افتاده که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی موارد چه چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟



دوچرخه‌سواری که عاااااااشق این سرگرمی هستم

دوم اینکه خرید رفتن و پاساژ درمانی  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## miss_shadow

نقاشی,ورزش,کتاب,فیلم و سریال,آواز خوانی در حمام(این دیگه اوج رد دادنه :Yahoo (4): ),اگه بچه کوچیک و رومخ و کلا بچه پررو هم دورتون دارین  آزار و اذیت خفیف و کنترل شده (ترجیحا بسنده کردن به ترساندن وی  )اونم  حس خوبی میده :Yahoo (35): .

----------


## wext82

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که اتفاقی افتاده که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی موارد چه چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟



تنهایی میرم بیرون : )

----------


## passive_me

> دوچرخه‌سواری که عاااااااشق این سرگرمی هستم
> 
> دوم اینکه خرید رفتن و پاساژ درمانی


وای خوش به حالت منم دوچرخه میخوام
گروووونهههههه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

فحش بده

----------


## Adame khob

دوتا بخوابون تو گوش خودت مواقعی که خیلی داغونی(جدی گفتم)
اصن عین آرامش بعد گریه میمونه

----------


## Beau

> پلی کردن موزیک‌های شش و هشتی و قر دادن. من که همه غمامو میشوره میبره


اون وقتا این راه خیلی جواب می داد ولی فک کنم پیر شدم برای اینکار ولی چند تا آهنگ معرفی کن بهم مرسی

----------


## Beau

> کاری نمیکنم حال بدمو قبول میکنم و ادامه میدم
> سرگرم کاری باشم کمتر به فکرش میفتم


آخه کارهای فکری چی می شی بخوای درس بخونی زبان بخونی یه چیزی یاد بگیرم من یه مدت هی سریال دیدم ولی فایده نداشت 
انگار همه ی ذهنم رو گرفته نمی تونم ازش خلاص بشم

----------


## Beau

> برای بهتر شدن حال دلت من شربت معده رو پیشنهاد می کنم خیلی *حال دلتون* رو خوب میکنه. اگرم نشد چایی نبات :/
> کی میاد این ترکیب نحس «حال دل» منقرض شه؟ 
> بگذریم...
> من چایی میخورم 
> موزیکم خوبه ولی همون بستگی به حال دل داره 
> ولی همیشه گیم میچسبه 
> به شخصه هیچ کار مفیدی نمی کنم فقط وقتمو می گذرونم که برم روز بعدی رو شروع کنم


خو چی بگم :Yahoo (76): آخه بگی حال روحی خیلی بار منفی می داره ادم حس می کنه موضوع مهمی ست 
با گیم کاملا موافقم بازی جدید معرفی کنید لطفا

----------


## Beau

> بعضی وقتا هم صحبت کردن میچسبه
> یه بالش بردار برو تو حال بگیر لم بده هرکی هرچی گفت تو هم پیشو بگیر. همینجوری بی ربط حرف بزن. خیلی موثره و حالم میده
> اما اگه خوشت نیومد یکی بهترشو دارم
> یه کاغذ سفید بردار هرچی اومد بکش یا بنویس.
> مطمئنم تمام دردهای انباشته شده روی قفسه سینه رو تخلیه میکنه این کار. جدا یکبار امتحان کن تا متوجه منظورم بشی. حتی اگه خواستی فقط خط خطی کن.
> 
> اگه خواستی از این دفترهای نقاشی بگیر که توی طرح داره و تو باید فقط رنگشون کنی. جذابه. یه موزیکم بذار با یه چایی یا دمنوش و قهوه.
> تو خونه راه برو. من یه اتاق 6 متری دارم موزیک میذاشتم تو همون یه وجب جا جلو عقب میرفتم. هم ورزش می کردم هم فکر و خیال و هم خالی می شدم
> اگرم دوست داشتی یه کیسه بوکس بگیر
> ...


هم صبحتی خیلی حس خوبی به ادم منتقل می کنه ولی فقط همون لحظه انگار بعدش دوباره همه چی به ذهنم هجوم میاره
با دومی موافقم  خیلی خوبه
نقاشی  و زعفرون رو حتما امتحان می کنم
پارسال کیسه بوکس که خاک اره گرفتم با یه کیسه اویزون کردم اوایل خوب بود ولی یه بار محکم ضربه زدم انگشتم شکست :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (21):  دیگه می ترسم
با بازی موافقم 
الان کرونا ست نمی شه با دوستام برم پکیکنیک اگرچه در حال حاضر دوستی هم ندارم
مرسی خیلی خوب بودن

----------


## Beau

> *مواد مخدر و مشروبات نا حلال و حرام ، چرخ زدن با رفیقان ناباب**
> 
> والا به خدا جز این حس حالی برا ادم میمونه؟ نه والا**
> 
> #اخرین_امید_برای_شادی*


 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): ای بابا حالا چی رو پشنهاد می دید :Yahoo (76): 
خدا نکنه به اینجا برسیم که اخرین امید واسه شادی هم سن سالامون بشه این

----------


## Beau

> اولا اهنگ و دوست و مسافرته و کتابو و.... 
> ولی الان دگ واقعا هیچی ،به هر چیزی بعد ی مدتی بی حس میشم دگ روم اثر نداره


دوست ومسافرت که هیچی الان نمی شه واقعا 
کتاب پشنهاد کنید 
آره نمی دونم چرا منم چند وقت هیچی خوشحالم نمی کنه انگار بی حس شدم

----------


## Beau

> دوچرخه‌سواری که عاااااااشق این سرگرمی هستم
> 
> دوم اینکه خرید رفتن و پاساژ درمانی


آخی یادش بخیر دوچرخه سواری  :Yahoo (65): 
چه حس خوبی بود ولی من اخرین بار فک کنم 13 14 سالم بود دوچرخه سواری می کردم پارسال سعی کردم یه سوار شم نتونستم یادم رفته بود ولی امتحان می کنم بازم
پاساژ درمانی که فعلا جیب محترمه در کنار اوضاع کرونا یاری نمی کنه متاسفانه

----------


## Beau

> نقاشی,ورزش,کتاب,فیلم و سریال,آواز خوانی در حمام(این دیگه اوج رد دادنه),اگه بچه کوچیک و رومخ و کلا بچه پررو هم دورتون دارین  آزار و اذیت خفیف و کنترل شده (ترجیحا بسنده کردن به ترساندن وی  )اونم  حس خوبی میده.


آواز خوانی  همسایه ها رو چکار می کنی؟ همسایه های ما یه نموره خشن ن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Beau

> تنهایی میرم بیرون : )


حالتونم بهتر می شه؟

----------


## Beau

> وای خوش به حالت منم دوچرخه میخوام
> گروووونهههههه


یه جاایی هست مال شهرداریه کارت شناسایی یا گواهینامه اینا می ذاره یه ساعت دوچرخه می گیری صبای زودم هستن البته الان کروناه نمی دونم 
ولی کلا همه چی زیادی گرون شده

----------


## Beau

> فحش بده


به کی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Beau

> دوتا بخوابون تو گوش خودت مواقعی که خیلی داغونی(جدی گفتم)
> اصن عین آرامش بعد گریه میمونه


من بچه خوبی اما :Yahoo (9): گناهم 
ولی الان هرچی امتحان کردم نمی شه خو محکم بخوابونی تو گوشت اثر داشته باشه

----------


## Shah1n

> آخه کارهای فکری چی می شی بخوای درس بخونی زبان بخونی یه چیزی یاد بگیرم من یه مدت هی سریال دیدم ولی فایده نداشت 
> انگار همه ی ذهنم رو گرفته نمی تونم ازش خلاص بشم


کار فکری نه جسمی
فکری که بهش فکر میکنی بازم
شما که دختری و کار سنگین نمیتونی تو خونه کارای خونه رو انجام بده چه میدونم تمیزکاری کن چارو بزن دکوراسیون عوض کن یه مدت به ماشین لباس شویی استراحت بده و لباسا رو خودت با دست بشور
هم مادر یه استراحتی میکنه هم خودت خسته میشی عین خرس شبا میفتی خوابت میبره
من برام به شدت جواب میده برم بیرون و مشغول کاری کنم خودمو همه چی یادم میره شبا هم راحت میخوابم تا صبح

----------


## Adame khob

> من بچه خوبی اماگناهم 
> ولی الان هرچی امتحان کردم نمی شه خو محکم بخوابونی تو گوشت اثر داشته باشه


نه دیگه باید محکم بزنی :Yahoo (4):  

سخنرانی الهی قمشه ای هم من یه زمانی بهم کمک میکرد

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Beau


ای بابا حالا چی رو پشنهاد می دید
خدا نکنه به اینجا برسیم که اخرین امید واسه شادی هم سن سالامون بشه این



حالا من از راند اخر رونمایی کردم  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*

----------


## Zolghadr

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی این موارد  چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟


حقیقتش تفال زدن به قران که خییییییییلی ارومم میکنه انگار با قلبم داره خدا صحبت میکنه و مرهم میذاره روش مثله موقع های سختی که ایات اصبرو و استقامو میومد

----------


## wext82

> حالتونم بهتر می شه؟



خیلی  :Yahoo (4):  معمولا با دوچرخه هم میرم بیرون

----------


## passive_me

> خو چی بگمآخه بگی حال روحی خیلی بار منفی می داره ادم حس می کنه موضوع مهمی ست 
> با گیم کاملا موافقم بازی جدید معرفی کنید لطفا


حال به تنهایی خودش اوکیه دیگه
حال دل خیلی دیگه خز شد
من خودم ساقی گیمم اما بستگی به سبکت داره. من استراتژی دوست دارم شاید یکی دیگه اکشن دوست داشته باشه
ولی علی الحساب
Among us
quiz of kings
rise of kingdom
score! match
mashinarium
inner world 1 ,2
old man's journey
inside
cups
civilization vi

----------


## NormaL

> برای بهتر شدن حال دلت من شربت معده رو پیشنهاد می کنم خیلی *حال دلتون* رو خوب میکنه. اگرم نشد چایی نبات :/
> کی میاد این ترکیب نحس «حال دل» منقرض شه؟ 
> بگذریم...
> من چایی میخورم 
> موزیکم خوبه ولی همون بستگی به حال دل داره 
> ولی همیشه گیم میچسبه 
> به شخصه هیچ کار مفیدی نمی کنم فقط وقتمو می گذرونم که برم روز بعدی رو شروع کنم


 :Yahoo (20): 
امیدوارم حال دلت خوب باشه همیشه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

من که اصلا درک نمیکنم. هر وقت هم حال روحیم خراب باشه واقعا کاری از دستم بر نمیاد که انجام بدم.
این افت و خیزا توی حال همه هست همیشه

----------


## NormaL

> حال به تنهایی خودش اوکیه دیگه
> حال دل خیلی دیگه خز شد
> من خودم ساقی گیمم اما بستگی به سبکت داره. من استراتژی دوست دارم شاید یکی دیگه اکشن دوست داشته باشه
> ولی علی الحساب
> Among us
> quiz of kings
> rise of kingdom
> score! match
> mashinarium
> ...


واقعا بازی های مفرحی انجام میدین
بیا کالاف بزن

----------


## zahra.km

> سلام بچه ها
> بعضی وقتا مسائلی پیش می آیند که شما نقشی درش نداشتین ولی توی زندگی تون اثر داره و این باعث حال بد دلتون می شه کاری ازتون برنمیاد توی این موارد  چکار می کنید حالتون بهتر بشه بتونین به درس و کار و زندگی تون برسین؟


فن یه گروه موسیقیم و تو تلگرامم فقط یه دونه کانال غیردرسی دارم که اخبار و ویدیوهای این گروهه
واقعا خوندن و پیگیری کاراشون حالمو خوب میکنه،به خصوص که ادمین کانالی هم که دارم خیلی خفن و باحاله
دیگه اگه کامبک یا خبر مهمی هم باشه که اصلا رو زمین بند نیستیم
تنها تفریحم تو سال کنکور هم همین میشه.هم زمان بر نیست و هم اینکه رو من واقعا موثره"
شاید خیلی تفریح عجیبی باشه ولی واسه من اینه دیگه

ولی یه پیشنهاد دیگه اینکه،من معتقدم تایمای آزاد رو اگه با دوست صمیمی و یه نفر که خیلی باهاش صمیمی هستی بیرون بری و حرف بزنی خیلیییییی خوب و موثره،واسه خودم یه دختر خاله دارم که البته خواهر یا دوست بگم بهتره،اصلا یه دقیقه کنارش بودن هم حالمو از این رو به اون رو میکنه.حتما امتحانش کن

----------


## WickedSick

آهنگای مخصوص مدیتیشن - یه اپ مخصوص هم دارم براش - تمرکز روی نفس کشیدن

----------


## _Zari_

_چت کردن با دوسام ، فیلم دیدن، پیاده روی، خواب_

----------


## passive_me

> واقعا بازی های مفرحی انجام میدین
> بیا کالاف بزن


loool
کالاف داشتم از وقتی اون قسمت جزیره اومد که مود شب داشت دیگه پاک کردم
حتی من دست به جیبمم خوبه. 4 سال پیش واسه یه اکانت 80 هزار پول دادم :Yahoo (4): 
بازی بهتر و جدیدتر شبیه کالاف همون رایز آو کینگدوم هست که خیلی جذابه

----------


## passive_me

> آهنگای مخصوص مدیتیشن - یه اپ مخصوص هم دارم براش - تمرکز روی نفس کشیدن


صدای بارون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## passive_me

> فن یه گروه موسیقیم و تو تلگرامم فقط یه دونه کانال غیردرسی دارم که اخبار و ویدیوهای این گروهه
> واقعا خوندن و پیگیری کاراشون حالمو خوب میکنه،به خصوص که ادمین کانالی هم که دارم خیلی خفن و باحاله
> دیگه اگه کامبک یا خبر مهمی هم باشه که اصلا رو زمین بند نیستیم
> تنها تفریحم تو سال کنکور هم همین میشه.هم زمان بر نیست و هم اینکه رو من واقعا موثره"
> شاید خیلی تفریح عجیبی باشه ولی واسه من اینه دیگه
> 
> ولی یه پیشنهاد دیگه اینکه،من معتقدم تایمای آزاد رو اگه با دوست صمیمی و یه نفر که خیلی باهاش صمیمی هستی بیرون بری و حرف بزنی خیلیییییی خوب و موثره،واسه خودم یه دختر خاله دارم که البته خواهر یا دوست بگم بهتره،اصلا یه دقیقه کنارش بودن هم حالمو از این رو به اون رو میکنه.حتما امتحانش کن


آفرین به تو پسر خوب که این قدر تفریحات سالم داری 
منم زمانای کنکور این مدلی بودم ولی گاها میزد به سرم کل تل و اینستا رو پاک می کردم که چی؟ فقط درس. ولی اصلا موثر نیست. حدود 6 ماه اوکیه اما بعدش که نزدیکای کنکوره بهت فشار میاد و دوباره همه رو نصب می کنی و...

----------


## zahra.km

> آفرین به تو پسر خوب که این قدر تفریحات سالم داری 
> منم زمانای کنکور این مدلی بودم ولی گاها میزد به سرم کل تل و اینستا رو پاک می کردم که چی؟ فقط درس. ولی اصلا موثر نیست. حدود 6 ماه اوکیه اما بعدش که نزدیکای کنکوره بهت فشار میاد و دوباره همه رو نصب می کنی و...


پسر خوب؟ :Yahoo (21):  نام کاربریم که هست دیگه.دخترم :Yahoo (21): 
بله درسته

----------


## Bahar1377

خواب زیاد، ارتباط کمتر با آدما، دور شدن از فضای مجازی، دیدن فیلم پر محتوا واسه تلنگر، موزیک گوش کردن، نوشتن دردا و رنج هام رو کاغذ، مطالعه کتاب ، فکر کردن به مشکلات و سختیای بقیه آدما ( به خودم یادآوری میکنم مشکلات من در قبال سختیها و مشکلات اونا چیزی نیست)

----------


## NormaL

> loool
> کالاف داشتم از وقتی اون قسمت جزیره اومد که مود شب داشت دیگه پاک کردم
> حتی من دست به جیبمم خوبه. 4 سال پیش واسه یه اکانت 80 هزار پول دادم
> بازی بهتر و جدیدتر شبیه کالاف همون رایز آو کینگدوم هست که خیلی جذابه


کالاف موبایل مگه چهار سال پیش اومده بود؟

----------


## passive_me

> پسر خوب؟ نام کاربریم که هست دیگه.دخترم
> بله درسته


شرمنده ندیدم
حالا تفاوتی در اصل نمی کنه که  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## passive_me

> کالاف موبایل مگه چهار سال پیش اومده بود؟


کالاف یه قرنه که تو موبایل هست  :Yahoo (21): 
ببین از *حال دل* اومدیم رسیدیم به کالاف موبایل  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

@Araz

لطفا تاپیک به بخش عمومی و تفریحی منتقل بشه

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*موزیک موزیک موزیک و سلام*

----------


## sanita

ورزش مخصوصا رقص😍

----------


## passive_me

> واقعا بازی های مفرحی انجام میدین
> بیا کالاف بزن


با عرض پوزش 
من دیشب یهو فهمیدم سوتی دادم
ذهنم رفت سمت کلش
کالاف که من هنوزم عاشقشم سیستمم نمیکشه فقط
موبایل بازی نمی کنم چون تا گرافیک نباشه اصلا نمیچسبه

----------


## navidsaba

سلام دوست عزیز من وقتی حالم بده خیلی با خدای خودم خلوت میکنم یه آهنگ غمگین بی کلام میزارم گریه میکنم تا خالی شم

----------


## alirezac

من رفیق تر از خدا سراغ ندارم (اگه یه نفر قبلا بهم اینو میگفت من میگفتم داره شعار میده ولی...)
راستش من وقتی به کارهایی که انجام داده بودم نگاه میکردم باورم نمیشد خداجوابم رو بده اما یه روز که دیگه به معنای کامل کلمه بریده بودم وبازنده بودن رو پذیرفته بودم وقبول هم داشتم مقصر اصلی خودم هستم رفتم دو رکعت نماز خوندم وبعد هم گفتم خدایا من میدونم همه چی تقصیر خودم هست ولی تو یه کاری برام کن .راستش مشکلاتم حل شد که هیچ وقتی به گذشته هم نگاه میکردم میدیم خدا همیشه جوابم رو داده بوده اما این من بودم با توکل نکردن به خدا بهانه ای برای ناامیدی وحال بد داشتنم پیدا میکردم.خدا خیلی خیلی رفیق خوبیه من واقعا حسرت گذشته رو میخورم که قدر خدای به این خوبی رو ندونستم . خدای ما همون خدای فضیل عیاض(داستان فضیل عیاض رو توی اینترنت سرچ کنید) وحر هست و...

----------

